
Google App Engine is experiencing service outages - benpink
https://status.cloud.google.com/
======
xwes
The error seems to be specifically around App Engine apps accessing Google
APIs. I'd guess that this is a failure regarding fetching credentials, like
what's described at [https://developers.google.com/api-client-
library/java/google...](https://developers.google.com/api-client-
library/java/google-api-java-client/app-engine).

~~~
jjjjoe
Yes, the outage detail page mentions auth issues in its current summary:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/15025](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/15025)

------
paulddraper
At least Google admits they were down. When AWS goes down, the best you can
hope for is a little "i" next to one of the green checks 6 hours after the
outage is over.

------
jshen
I'm curious how widespread it is. My app engine app is working fine, and I
don't see any errors in the logs.

~~~
waleedka
We're affected. All Cloud Storage reads/writes are down for 14 hours now :(

Edit: It's back up now.

~~~
comboy
14 hours?! Are you able to do anything within what they provide? Can you
access your data in some way to move it elsewhere or something like that?

But wow... I thought 15 minutes would be a huge downtime for a service
provided by Google.

~~~
waleedka
Yes, this is the longest downtime I've had on App Engine for years. I've been
up all night and the app engine team were up working on it as well and sending
updates.

It seems that the default authentication method broke for some apps. They have
different APIs to reach your data, and I tried another approach and it worked,
but it's different enough, and we use Cloud Storage in too many places, that
it would take a day or more to change our code to use it. I started on it
anyway, in case the outage lasts longer.

~~~
jsproc
We're also affected, our app runs in EU datacenters. We had auth errors on
both Cloud Storage and BigQuery. BigQuery seems to work now, but not Cloud
Storage. Our last outage was 2013, but this has been going on for over 12
hours..

------
jpatokal
Resolved:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/15025](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/15025)

------
joe_momma
Outages are not effecting my Go Apps on the East or Central servers.

------
codecamper
I guess Snapchat has finally brought App Engine to its knees.

------
EGreg
Is this why okcupid is down?

~~~
newjersey
Looks like it is up for me in NJ.

